# A Squirrel on a Mission



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

When I was a kid back in Illinois had several pet squirrels and I can attest these animals are intelligent.  :wink: :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have seen that video before, it's awesome!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think they would get much accomplished. It would be hard to hear them knocking on your door, plus I've never seen one ride a bike either. I'm not saying it isn't possible, I'm just sayin...... :wink: :mrgreen:


----------

